# gary fisher ar super 55 vs trek 1.5 56



## raffyp (May 3, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying an 09 Gary Fisher AR Super 55c, which is at my LBS at a discount. I'm not sure about the size, though. When I punch in my numbers to online frame size calculators, I get 56c recommended. (I am 5' 10.5'' and my pants inseam is 31").

The store sales guy says that the AR Super is a Lemond frame and that somebody who rides a 56 Trek 1.5 would ride a 55c Lemond/Fisher due to a different geometry. That's why they're sized odd numbers. 

The shop also has a trek 1.5, but it's 200 dollars more and a step down on one of the components, and when I test rode them both the Gary Fisher felt a bit better. So I am inclined to go with the Fisher but am a bit worried that the sales guy might be wrong and the trek a "safer" purchase.

Does anybody have knowledge on this?


----------



## hotfeat1227 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, fishers have a longer effective top tube, so you would generally size down. The ett on a 56cm trek is 55.7cm. On a 55cm fisher it is actually 56.5cm. I wouldn't worry about 1cm especially considering your recommendation came from an online source and not a professional fit. On top of that you seem to like the fisher better, that should trump any online fit calculator. I say jump on the fisher while it's still there.

EDIT: realized that was my first post. hello RBR!!
DOUBLE EDIT: Hey yours too. Welcome raffyp!


----------



## raffyp (May 3, 2010)

Thanks so much for the reply. I do like this fisher, and really just wanted ease of mind.


----------



## 2ndGen (Oct 10, 2008)

raffyp said:


> Thanks so much for the reply. I do like this fisher, and really just wanted ease of mind.


Welcome to you both. 

I'm a Trek guy. 
I'm a 1.5 Trek guy. 
I love my 1.5 Trek. 

But, if "you" like the Fisher more, can get it with better components for less $, then it's a no brainer. 
Also, Trek owns Gary Fisher Bikes so you're getting the same benefits of owning a "safe" Trek. 
Good warranty, quality bike and great entry level credentials. 

Get the Fish.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

I own an AR Super. Ive upgraded the wheels to R28 sl and tires to Serfas Seca and its a great bike. 

I also like the geometry better.


----------



## raffyp (May 3, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I decided to buy the fisher ar super. So far, it feels great so I'm glad I did it, though I'm sure I would have been happy with the Trek too.

Just out of curiosity, g29er, why'd you upgrade your wheels to the R28 sl and tires to Serfas Seca?


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

raffyp said:


> Thanks for the responses. I decided to buy the fisher ar super. So far, it feels great so I'm glad I did it, though I'm sure I would have been happy with the Trek too.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, g29er, why'd you upgrade your wheels to the R28 sl and tires to Serfas Seca?


Because I thought the stock wheels and tires were heavy. It made a huge difference in the way the bike feels and rides. I shaved about a pound of weight off by switching. 

If you get a chance, try some Neuvation wheels and upgrade your tires, it will feel like a different bike. My speed and climbing improved big time.


----------

